# Cordless Chemical Sprayer



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So the days of hand pump chemical sprayers are done. I want to get a 2 gallon cordless chemical sprayer. I looked at Ryobi (1, 2, or 4 gallon) but they will only shoot their stream 10 ft. Milwaukee will do 25ft but ONLY available in 4 gallon. I couldn't find anything for Makita or Festool. Instead of down streaming my chemicals I like to spray them on. Maybe it's me inexperience with power washing but I feel I have more control of where and how much gets applied by spraying them on.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

This looks like a good one SMK Sprayers. Although I'd have to buy into a dewalt battery.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

The Milwaukee one looks nice. Does it come with batteries, or do you already have some of their tools? 

I bought this one last year, and have used it about a half dozen times. Mostly in places that were not worth hauling the PW out, or where they are on a pump system and cannot handle the water pull (gallons) of a pressure washer. Of course the chems can still drift, and they still need to be rinsed. I find a PW "soft wash" easier to wet down and rinse, and control overall, and less likely to spill. But this is definitely useful!

https://my4sons.com/products/m4-battery-powered-backpack-sprayer

I like the capacity and carrying it on the back is worth considering (distributes the weight)! It comes with a battery and has variable speed, with multiple tip and wand options.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> The Milwaukee one looks nice. Does it come with batteries, or do you already have some of their tools?
> 
> I bought this one last year, and have used it about a half dozen times. Mostly in places that were not worth hauling the PW out, or where they are on a pump system and cannot handle the water pull (gallons) of a pressure washer. Of course the checks can still drift, and they still need to be rinsed. I find a PW "soft wash" easier to wet down and rinse, and control overall, and less likely to spill. But this is definitely useful!
> 
> ...


This does look like a good one. Not crazy about the battery being their own. Non changeable tanks? So dump out product clean quick clean and pour in different product? In my situation it would be cleaning and then brightening. 

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> This looks like a good one SMK Sprayers. Although I'd have to buy into a dewalt battery.
> SMK Sprayers - C100WO Demonstration and Maintenance Video - YouTube


The hose in the demo vid is too short to be useful, but looks as if they have other options on the website?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious what are you using for your PW? Do you have a pressure gauge, where you can control the pressure (if not, you can often purchase and install an aftermarket one)? 

Multiple tips, soap tips, etc...? Soap tips spray very low, almost at the same pressure as these pumps. I can turn the pressure on my PW down so it sprays very soft, and I can control the chem stream to about a foot of accuracy. 


You're likely going to end up with a similar situation with any pump sprayer that you would with a PW, regarding drift and overspray. I just don't see the advantage. Pre-wash and Rinsing will be much more difficult.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like to get a chemical sprayer that is mobile and can hit 3 stories instead of down streaming. It seems like our power washing problems are always the same two things: The down streamer isn't working right (either not drawing or always drawing) and the power wash tires won't hold air.

I want to find solid tires to fix the second problem. An electric pump to solve the first problem would be nice.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I used a gas powered mobile orchard sprayer w/a 55 gallon elliptical tank.

I could bleach any structure up to 40’ high from the ground w/out the use of ladders. On the average, it would take well under an hour from setup to cleanup to do an average sized 2,000 sq ft 2 story home. 

The only problem was internal corrosion on the cast iron pump, which would last only a season before needing to be changed out. Always kept a spare on the truck.

Was a real $$ maker. Spent under $2K


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Redux said:


> I used a gas powered mobile orchard sprayer w/a 55 gallon elliptical tank.
> 
> I could bleach any structure up to 40’ high from the ground w/out the use of ladders. On the average, it would take well under an hour from setup to cleanup to do an average sized 2,000 sq ft 2 story home.
> 
> ...


pictures please. 
It's sounds like a lovely monstrosity!


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> Just curious what are you using for your PW? Do you have a pressure gauge, where you can control the pressure (if not, you can often purchase and install an aftermarket one)?
> 
> Multiple tips, soap tips, etc...? Soap tips spray very low, almost at the same pressure as these pumps. I can turn the pressure on my PW down so it sprays very soft, and I can control the chem stream to about a foot of accuracy.
> 
> ...


I bought a Simpson ALH3425-S last year. Haven't done a lot with it. Used it for a huge fence job and a few decks lest year. I have a whole house this summer, ranch with vaulted ceilings. Being solo and doing it as second job this will take up 3 months of good weather. I have one those multiple tips . I paint as a way to do something and not have to think too much. I tried down streaming and just didn't like not having control of the product. When I spray it on I know it's going on and how heavy it's going on and can direct it better into those hard reach places. It aggravates me when I start painting and see those green areas that didn't get washed well. and by that time it's too late. 

BTW: To answer your other question the battery for the Milwaukee is extra. The sprayer you got is nice. Like the idea that my purchase is going to a family rather then a corporation. I'll probably get one.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I bought a Simpson ALH3425-S last year. Haven't done a lot with it. Used it for a huge fence job and a few decks lest year. I have a whole house this summer, ranch with vaulted ceilings. Being solo and doing it as second job this will take up 3 months of good weather. I have one those multiple tips . I paint as a way to do something and not have to think too much. I tried down streaming and just didn't like not having control of the product. When I spray it on I know it's going on and how heavy it's going on and can direct it better into those hard reach places. It aggravates me when I start painting and see those green areas that didn't get washed well. and by that time it's too late.
> 
> BTW: To answer your other question the battery for the Milwaukee is extra. The sprayer you got is nice. Like the idea that my purchase is going to a family rather then a corporation. I'll probably get one.


That PW is an awesome little unit!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Holland said:


> pictures please.
> It's sounds like a lovely monstrosity!


I picked up 2 by PBM from a local farm equipment supply quite a ways back. The models I had are long since discontinued but were extremely well built and very reliable.

The one in the link is similar by PBM, but with a 30 gallon tank. Mine came equipped with a Briggs & Stratton engine, not the Honda pictured..also had different wand/gun with an adjustable spray pattern ranging from 0-45 degrees. Not certain of current pricing. 


http://www.pbmsprayers.com/ag/jpg/tc30_hi_res.jpg


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

At the risk of over-sharing: 

I wet the wall first, and come back and start bleaching right away. 

I put the soap straw directly into a bucket of bleach, pour in about a cup of jomax (almost to the top), and spray a wet wall using the soap tip. I can smell the bleach, and it foams just enough so you can tell that it is in the mixture. There is a slight visible difference when the bleach is spraying through- I can always tell when the bottle is empty. I spray the bleach liberally, even spraying the same areas 2 or 3 times. It doesn't matter, because it is going to get rinsed in a few minutes anyway. 

Let sit for 10 min (usually till I'm to the end of the wall), and come back and rinse. Done.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Redux said:


> I picked up 2 by PBM from a local farm equipment supply quite a ways back. The models I had are long since discontinued but were extremely well built and very reliable.
> 
> The one in the link is similar by PBM, but with a 30 gallon tank. Mine came equipped with a Briggs & Stratton engine, not the Honda pictured..also had different wand/gun with an adjustable spray pattern ranging from 0-45 degrees. Not certain of current pricing.
> 
> ...


There are a number of places I have worked at where water is unavailable. This is a smart idea.

Doesn't look High Pressure from the hose. Can you answer to that?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Holland said:


> There are a number of places I have worked at where water is unavailable. This is a smart idea.
> 
> Doesn't look High Pressure from the hose. Can you answer to that?


Not high pressure. I think they’re rated for 30’ vertical heights. Residential building code height limit here is 37’ from grade, and had no problem reaching 37’ w/out ladders unless it was windy.

The unit in the link retails for $2,345. Mine had a different pump so I couldn’t vouch how the pump would hold up to corrosives such as chlorine bleach.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

This my competition’s solution to the hand pump sprayer...one spraying, one pumping, and a third worker not pictured standing by to refill the tank when empty.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fugi Stage 5 hvlp*

Was browsing hvlp turbine setups. I noticed Fugi has (2) stage 5 setups. One is just a little smaller I think. They call it the mini mite? Only $1200 instead of $1700. Wonder what the big difference is??
Doesn't look like either comes with pressure pot though.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Was browsing hvlp turbine setups. I noticed Fugi has (2) stage 5 setups. One is just a little smaller I think. They call it the mini mite? Only $1200 instead of $1700. Wonder what the big difference is??
> Doesn't look like either comes with pressure pot though.


The difference with the two 5 stage turbines is one is a Q5, the Q being for quiet. I picked up a Q5 a little over a year ago with the Fuji T75 gravity feed gun. The gun is basically a piece of junk due to the cover not seating properly on the cup, often resulting in dripping when spraying something horizontally, essentially wrecking the work piece. There’s a lot of negative reviews about the cup leaking. 

There’s an optional 2 qt pressure pot.

Fuji makes the claim “Our products are designed with Canadian technology and are Canadian made”. I however suspect that both the T75 gun and pressure pot are manufactured in Taiwan by one of Fuji’s trading partners, Catch & Match Enterprise Corp. 

http://catch-match-enterprise-corp.imexbb.com

I wouldn’t recommend the Fuji as a professional sprayer option for production finishing. It’s probably better suited for an avid hobbyist or DIYer.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > Was browsing hvlp turbine setups. I noticed Fugi has (2) stage 5 setups. One is just a little smaller I think. They call it the mini mite? Only $1200 instead of $1700. Wonder what the big difference is??
> ...


Have you used the Graco turbines and edgeII+ gun ?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Have you used the Graco turbines and edgeII+ gun ?


Ya the Graco 9.5 really looks like the cadillac. Are those guns interchangable i wonder. I really am a graco guy though. 
Since my 80gal. air tank was taken back (loaner) and I dropped my 3m accuspray gun, breaking some components ,I've been highly considering a portable replacement unit.. Just realized I highjacked this thread. Meant to open a seperate post..sorry.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Have you used the Graco turbines and edgeII+ gun ?


No, I haven’t. The Graco gun looks like it’s smartly engineered. If the need for a new gun should ever arise, I’ll likely purchase the Graco and pair it up with my turbine. I’m more of a hobbyist now that I’m retired.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya the Graco 9.5 really looks like the cadillac. Are those guns interchangable i wonder. I really am a graco guy though.
> Since my 80gal. air tank was taken back (loaner) and I dropped my 3m accuspray gun, breaking some components ,I've been highly considering a portable replacement unit.. Just realized I highjacked this thread. Meant to open a seperate post..sorry.



interchangeable? I run the graco gun off a capspray 115 all the time. The connection is a little tight but it works just fine.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> interchangeable? I run the graco gun off a capspray 115 all the time. The connection is a little tight but it works just fine.


Interchangeable:/ The ability to interchange guns. AKA. Have a fugi machine and use my 3M accuspray gun instead.. or another..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > interchangeable? I run the graco gun off a capspray 115 all the time. The connection is a little tight but it works just fine.
> ...


I believe most if not all HVLP use the same 3/4" coupling. Again I use the Graco edgeII gun on a capspray 115 with their hose and whip. The Graco gun feels a little tight but with a little finess it does fit. Worst case you can get the Graco coupling and swap the Fuji at the end of the hose.

Btw didn't 3m discontinue accuspray? Doesn't accuspray run off compressor and not turbine?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I believe most if not all HVLP use the same 3/4" coupling. Again I use the Graco edgeII gun on a capspray 115 with their hose and whip. The Graco gun feels a little tight but with a little finess it does fit. Worst case you can get the Graco coupling and swap the Fuji at the end of the hose.
> 
> Btw didn't 3m discontinue accuspray? Doesn't accuspray run off compressor and not turbine?


Yes,I run my accuspray off a compressor at the moment. Have never used a turbine unit, but have been considering one for some time now.
I'm not sure if that gun is discontinued. I still see them on Amazon. For about $250 its a fantastic gun with interchangable tips. Only flaw as I found out is that the components are plastic.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > I believe most if not all HVLP use the same 3/4" coupling. Again I use the Graco edgeII gun on a capspray 115 with their hose and whip. The Graco gun feels a little tight but with a little finess it does fit. Worst case you can get the Graco coupling and swap the Fuji at the end of the hose.
> ...


Turbine hvlp are not compatible with compressor driven guns (HPLV).

I like the accuspray design because it's easier to switch materials. Also the Graco gun cost 2x as much.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Turbine hvlp are not compatible with compressor driven guns (HPLV).
> 
> I like the accuspray design because it's easier to switch materials. Also the Graco gun cost 2x as much.


The Apollo 7700 is convertible, and can be driven from either a compressor or turbine. 

Below is a review comparing the 7700 against the Graco Edge II.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> The Apollo 7700 is convertible, and can be driven from either a compressor or turbine.
> 
> Below is a review comparing the 7700 against the Graco Edge II.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that apollo looks like a nice gun I will probably pick one up if I ever decide to get another. If anything the cost is very nice!


I wonder if I can run it with the graco cup. I really like being able to spray any angle.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Thanks, that apollo looks like a nice gun I will probably pick one up if I ever decide to get another. If anything the cost is very nice!
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can run it with the graco cup. I really like being able to spray any angle.


You don't need a cup if you use a remote setup. Then you can spray all angles with less weight.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> At the risk of over-sharing:
> 
> I wet the wall first, and come back and start bleaching right away.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Holland. ..Do you ever use anything else like brightener through the injector? I had to replace the aaa pump on my pw and have been shy to use anything other than the simple green pressure washer mix, as thought i remembered reading something about not putting such things through the pump. Could have been paranoia from just having the last one give up the ghost... it'd be great to be able to use brightener, sodium per carb, and even sodium hydroxide (although I'm sure that's probably asking for trouble), if I ever get another stain stripping job... Hopefully not!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Thanks, that apollo looks like a nice gun I will probably pick one up if I ever decide to get another. If anything the cost is very nice!
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can run it with the graco cup. I really like being able to spray any angle.


Just find the right adapter and run the 3m PPS system on it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just picked up a SMK sprayed to try. I got the one rated for bleach. There is an adapter you can get that allows Milwaukee M18 batteries to be used or (I think) the current DeWalt slide style batteries. I run Milwaukee stuff and it worked fine for me.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> I bought this one last year, and have used it about a half dozen times. Mostly in places that were not worth hauling the PW out, or where they are on a pump system and cannot handle the water pull (gallons) of a pressure washer. Of course the chems can still drift, and they still need to be rinsed. I find a PW "soft wash" easier to wet down and rinse, and control overall, and less likely to spill. But this is definitely useful!
> 
> https://my4sons.com/products/m4-battery-powered-backpack-sprayer
> 
> I like the capacity and carrying it on the back is worth considering (distributes the weight)! It comes with a battery and has variable speed, with multiple tip and wand options.


Thanks Holland for this recommendation. I got it a couple of weeks ago and used it twice. Great unit. And I feel good that the purchase went to a company and not a corporation. Was able to spray most eaves from ground. Time will tell if it will last.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can also connect the Graco flexliner system on the Apollo 7700 gun, just put an adapter in between 3/8" Female on both sides


----------

